# Berlin, CT Police



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone here have any info in Berlin, CT PD or plan on applying? I will be sending in my application to them this week, even though I am in good shape with 3 other departments. I know it a small town but its busier and larger than my hometown here. I heard from someone on this board that many of the smaller depts in CT don't get many applicants.


----------

